# Snow, Snow, Snow, Snow



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I think we're pushing 6" of snow here in the Tri-Cities, WA - friends down in Eugene, OR said they got hit pretty good too. Best of all it hasn't stopped since this morning! I've been able to plow my driveway three times as well as the neighbors!

Work tomorrow is going to be a nightmare but today is fun at least!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Pretty, but I prefer this.

http://www.weather.com/weather/my?showdatasavepop=T

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

3 hrs to the West....and nothing but RAIN!

We are very jealous of your snow Steve...please push the cold front our way...


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

...Oh Man!!!! Just let Jesse see your snow/pictures.....he's in serious envy







We had a VERY light dusting this AM and about 1/2" of ice yesterday, but it's 36 degrees now and just plain mucky! We're keeping our fingers crossed for tonight!

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm ROFLMAO. Last weekend we received 7 inches an hour for 5 1/2 hours. The roof fell in at the Fulton City DPW 12 miles away. http://www.wstm.com/news/news_story.aspx?id=88936 . James


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

It's been snowing all day, its now about 5PM and finally stopped. We have a good 6-7" of snow. I spent most of the day snow plowing neighbors sidewalks and driveways with the ATV and of course dragging kids around the neighborhood on inner-tubes. School only says a 2 hour delay - yeah right - this city has no snow plows so the streets are horrible.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey Steve, when I went downstairs last night at 8:00 it was still snowing at my house! Isn't this crazy? Folks, you have to understand, this kind of snow is not the norm here and the Tri-Cities are not equipped to keep up. Our schools close when someone sees a snowflake! Ha!Ha! I grew up in this kind of snow and don't miss it. I called Rick home from work 2 hours early last night so he could do some shoveling. My little short legged dogs were having, um , difficulty doing their business! It was pretty funny to watch. The Shitzu tried to judge where the step was and missed and did a nose dive into 8 inches of snow. I did not laugh. Ok, I did, it was funny to see. She looked up at me with snow covered face, you couldn't even see her eyes! I can't shovel snow due to many arm surgeries so Rick had to come home and take care of it. The bad part is we had freezing rain the day and night before and it's still frozen under all that snow. My daughter is on her way to work right now and said it's not pretty. She and I live in areas that don't get prioritized by the snow plows and she said it was hard getting off her street.

Do you think Rick will see my subliminal message when he sweeps off my car?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Looks like you got to New England, after all! Come on over - I'll put the coffee on!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Looks like you got to New England, after all! Come on over - I'll put the coffee on!!


The coffee is alreay on here girlfriend, right here in my cup by the keyboard, so YOU come here! woo hoo! Oh, and Kathy and the boys are invited too! ( but they have to wear those cute little hats, you know which ones I'm talkin bout!)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

*Hey Doug! I have ice if you have Koolaid?*


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

Crismon4 said:


> ...Oh Man!!!! Just let Jesse see your snow/pictures.....he's in serious envy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just tell Jesse two words - SNOW DAY!!!!!!! After announcing a two hour delay early yesterday (Sunday), at practically the last possible minute this morning, they changed it to a closure. I don't know what area they were looking at but anyone could clearly see that the roads would not be drivable today. Steve just called from work and said there "two accident, four stuck cars and a ton of idiot drivers." [to be sung to the 12 days of Christmas].

Have a happy Monday everyone!!! I'll be hunkered down at the house.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Y Guy said:


> ...Oh Man!!!! Just let Jesse see your snow/pictures.....he's in serious envy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just tell Jesse two words - SNOW DAY!!!!!!! After announcing a two hour delay early yesterday (Sunday), at practically the last possible minute this morning, they changed it to a closure. I don't know what area they were looking at but anyone could clearly see that the roads would not be drivable today. Steve just called from work and said there "two accident, four stuck cars and a ton of idiot drivers." [to be sung to the 12 days of Christmas].

Have a happy Monday everyone!!! I'll be hunkered down at the house.
[/quote]

I was wondering if they'd change that to closed, my jaw dropped when it first said 2 hour delay this morning. Heck, they've closed for 2 inches of snow before. Didn't the Y close too?









We live just East of the Boulevard, in the county, no plowed roads yet and my son in law just got stuck in the driveway...heh, heh, heh. ( yeah, said with evil in my voice







). Rick drove and SIL pushed the little Box car out.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Grrr. The City of Kennewick has no snow equipment to speak of and the School District here says 2 hour delay (who are they fooling) then at 7:13 they change their minds and close. Talk about royal SNAFU. Give me a break the conditions haven't changed one bit since last night. So instead of giving parents that must get to work time to figure something out they wait until the morning.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Most of the schools on the west side are closed or late.
We have about 3" but Seattle itself has hardly anything just 10 miles away.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

WE'll take som of your snow. We've had too much rain this winter and not enough snow. There is a few inches on the ground now, but it is warming up and will be raining tomorrow.









Plows are definetly a good thing though!









Of course nothing is more fun than an unplowed country road with no cars except for your 4x4 truck.


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Here's today's temperature (January 28, 2008). Took this picture of the temp/compass computer in the truck this morning.
Chilly


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

CanadaCruizin said:


> Here's today's temperature (January 28, 2008). Took this picture of the temp/compass computer in the truck this morning.
> Chilly


Which equates to -23.800000000000004 F









Yep! That would be


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Ya know, as a past moderator, you are well aware that we have an unwritten rule about using the "snow" word. You go and name the topic using the word 4 times









Based on the one pic you have here, why aren t you out camping in it.









John

PS, you can keep the white stuff


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

when i got off work this morning it was -30 with wind chill-41 then at 06:15 my neibour phoned he was stuck at work with a dead truck so i went and got him trucck really dead we left it with a battery charger on then got home at 08:30 wife was still home her truck doors were frozen shut got the door open for her so she could goto work (45 minutes late).HOW LONG TILL CAMPING SEASON???????


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We ended up getting about 1/2" of snow...nothing huge, but I'll take it!!


----------

